# Friends of "Humber-Traveller" - 30 and 31 May 2009



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Any members of the "MHF Family" who would like to meet Peter and/or Chris either again or for the first time are invited to join us. Either on Saturday 30 May or Sunday 31 May, or better, for both.

Cleethorpes Showground Caravan Park
Kings Road, Cleethorpes
North East Lincolnshire. DN35 0AG
Cleethorpes Showground Caravan Park

After we had booked Peter suggested an open invitation to "Friends from MHF". Peter plans to join us too, we hope that he will be well enough to come, especially as Chris will be driving.

The location is a commercial Park but Chris and Harry (the managers) have agreed to hold up to eight pitches for us - until Tuesday (26th) morning - along "The Runway" without hookup at 14 pounds per unit per night.
Full pitches are available for Sunday night. 
All other Park facilities are as described on their web pages.

Please book directly with Chris or Harry by telephone on 07 522 55 18 77. Please mention MHF and "The Runway".
Single nights are OK, especially as some folk have to work on Mondays.

The park is located to the south east of Cleethorpes, look for Humberston on your map, the eastward toward the sea.

Please come along but book early, before we loose the pitches.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

We are very sorry that we are unable to come to your meet,but we are off to france on the 30th.

Please remember us to Peter and Chris,

Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As much as we'd like to - we're unable to come . . could you please pass on our thoughts & best wishes to Peter when you see him.
Vic & Sylv


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello


So sorry. We would have loved to come but all being well we will be in France. 

Please pass our good wishes on to Peter. Both he and Chris are always in our thoughts. 

Not sure yet when we will next be in the Lincs area. 


Motorhomer2


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi 
we would also have liked to have come but away in Scotland
Please give Pete and Chris our best wishes


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Friends of "Humber-Traveller" - 30 and 31 May*



LeoK said:


> Any members of the "MHF Family" who would like to meet Peter and/or Chris either again or for the first time are invited to join us. Either on Saturday 30 May or Sunday 31 May, or better, for both.
> 
> Cleethorpes Showground Caravan Park
> Kings Road, Cleethorpes
> ...


Hi Leo,

Sorry, but we won't be able to make that weekend either, although judging by the weather report for that weekend, (scroll down) I don't think that you'll have a problem filling the pitches.

Rita and I wish you well with the meet, and will contact Peter & Chris personally when we are back home, next week.

All the best Leo.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Problems with computer sorry deleted


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Leo and Penny. 

Thanks for the invitation but we're en-route Amboise on Sat, 30th.   

The weather does look promising 8) so I wish you well with your plans to get Peter and Chris down to the beach!!

Enjoy yourselves. :wink: 

Love to you all. xxx


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

After my first week back home, I have had some time to catch up with many people and yesterday Chris and I had our first trip into the town centre for months, a hard day but we enjoyed a Subway meal.

We have read many lovely posts online and are looking forward to seeing many people again including Leo and Penny again next weekend at Cleethorpes Showground camp site. I remember when it first re-opened, We said that we would like to have an event there as it is in an ideal place near to the local amenities and beach.

We shall be going along to the site over the weekend to have a look and enjoy some time in Cleethorpes, a place we only moved to last year to live for our retirement years, so we are going to make the most of the time we have together.

I know many people will have already arranged their camping trips for the coming weekends but I will keep a look out for future events in the area so that Chris and I can get up in the car to see any of you who venture to the area.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello Peter

Good to see you on line - I hope you had the biggest Sub @ Subway. Must confess, I am partial to one.

Best wishes to you both and a sloppy kiss from Jenny.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Hello*



Rapide561 said:


> Best wishes to you both and a sloppy kiss from Jenny.


Eeeuuwww 

Hi Pete

Lovely to see you online, and getting out and about a bit.

We'd have loved to come next weekend, but unfortunately we're already committed to an annual family reunion in the Midlands, and we're away from Thursday to Sunday.

Gerald


----------

